# Rant



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't post a whole lot, but I need to get this off my chest. I figure this a good place since everyone is pretty on the up and up about dog welfare and wellbeing.

I had the audacity to post a suggestion for food change to a facebook pic of one of my best friend's sisters of a pit bull mix puppy she and her best friend/roommate have taken in. Its a runty, malnorished puppy that was taken from an abandoned car. It needs something better than neon dyed puppy chow, so I said hey get her off that crap and get some Nature's Domain its just as cheap! Now I wouldn't trust this girl with a damn goldfish much less a strong breed of dog like a pit bull mix. They have two unvaccinated, unspayed house cats in their apartment to boot. And she got a free pug once and did NOTHING with it and dumped it on her parents, who had to take it to the shelter because they didn't need another dog (he was adopted in 3 days and the shelter neutered/vaccinated/chipped him, so yay for the pug!).... and the kicker? She just found out she's preggo. So yeah this poor puppy is probably going to get dumped when it grows up and the untrained puppy antics turn into a nuisance and aren't cute in a 60lb severely underexercised pit bull. I'm just revolted on so many levels about this situation. Oh and get this, I have been told that they aren't supposed to have animals in their complex, but everyone does it anyway and doesn't get caught so its okay.
Anyway I got yelled at bigtime for suggesting better nutrition. Apparently they are the bees knees for taking it from the "rescue" guy who saved the pups from the cardboard box in the abandoned car. They are poor so what they can afford is a-okay because they are doing the best they can. No, I'm sorry there is no excuse. There is better stuff (even grain inclusive!!!) that is cheaper than the shit they are feeding... and how the F are they going to vaccinate, worm, and spay this thing? Or afford sturdy enough collar/leash for a pit bull mix? They aren't the dog for everyone and especially not irresponsible teenagers that couldn't handle a very biddable sweet pug. Ugh why is it always the animals and human children who pay for peoples stupid ass mistakes and irresponsibility?

Sorry, I just had to get that off my chest. I deleted my comments of their pic and reported the mean comment toward me as spam. Screw them, I just have to look the other way for my own sanity. :frown:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If I had a penny for every imbecile I've encountered through facebook... 

Dont beat up yourself over it, sometimes you just cant fix stupid. I feed bad for the dog and obviously for the unborn child, I cant imagine her ever being a good mother. 

I had a similar experience the other day when someone from a rescue page that advocates for the animals at a high kill shelter posted a story about a pitbull that needed help. This one woman had the audacity to post all this negative crap on how all pitbulls are vicious and will attack all farm animals. I actually have to post this here, because she sounds like a total dimwit. I ended up getting annoyed and calling her white trash (I think thats the first time I insulted someone on FB, but I was fed up)

You can read it all here

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks, oh yeah she won't be. And her kid will do the same thing I'm sure. All the sisters except my best friend have had at least one child on their own. They are only doing what their mom did. I really like their mom a lot, but yeah not a great example to set. Most of them have turned around to do great, but I don't think this one will. Its sad because she's super smart. She just didn't care so she barely passed high school and didn't apply to college. She's been talking about going to beauty school, but who knows if that will happen. So sad too because she could have gone to pre-med if she hadn't been so irresponsible and uncaring about her high school education her junior and senior years and gone on to party and work retail and end up in this boat she's in. Poor unborn child.

Wow, I think the white trash comment you made was spot on. Ugh that she has puppies on the ground is just apalling. Of course any loose unsupervised and overall untrained and understimulated dog is going to find bad ways to entertain itself if left to its own devices! People are epic in a horrifying way sometimes. Eye twitch.
I friended you on fb by the way, lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have relatives who throw out animals like they were garbage. A cousin had a a cat who, when there was a huge amount of turmoil in the house, started not using the litterbox. Off to get euthanized. now there is another one, who is like "family." I guess unless he starts being annoying. 

Another relative - got two cats from the humane society and one scratched. So it got dumped at someone's house in the country, next to a barn. Got tired of the other one, and gave it away.

On and on and on. Most of the dogs in my life came from irresponsible people who got a dog while in college, it grew up to be untrained, unruly, and a pain in the butt, OR they just got tired of it, and they drove it out in the country and dropped it somewhere around my house.

Not crazy about the term white trash. Human trash is more like it. Derogatory racial remarks are not good for any races.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

> If I had a penny for every imbecile I've encountered through facebook...
> 
> Dont beat up yourself over it, sometimes you just cant fix stupid. I feed bad for the dog and obviously for the unborn child, I cant imagine her ever being a good mother.
> 
> ...


omg i jsut read that how insane was that women!!!!!
somehow my sister turned out to be one of those people who wants a pet but doesnt want to take care ofi t it disgustes me so much. ever since i was a kid she would weedle her way into getting a new pet have fun with it for a day then decided "it likes you better i dont want it" but then it turned into "i dont want it you take care of it for me and then ill get somthing else"

shes older then me and actually LIED to go to the Doctor and lie to tell her she NEEDED a therapy dog becuase she"couldnt leave the house alone" (while at that time she was going out to the bar and night clubs and stuff with freinds everynight) so she got a note and got her toy poodle paid 500 dollars for her on the trip home from picking the puppy up she goes "well she likes (her son) better" and has not so much as petted that dog since bringing her into the house and is talking about getting a new dog and giving me this one i said yes i wil ltake her i like ehr and would hate to see her try to find a enw home with ehr knee problems and my sister is moving out and taking her cat with her and im goin to wait exactly one month and then im calling someone about animal cruelty ebcuase i know by that time
!. the cat will have lost weight from ehr not feeding it
2.the hosue will be coverd in cat urine and feces becuase she WONT clean the litter box and her cats already begining to urinate everywhere.
3.the cat will generally be looking rough due to lack of basic care.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Some people really bite Monkeys23, sorry you have to even deal with this. Glad you could get it off your chest here. Except for one of our 7 sibes they all came to us for stupid reasons, which made me just want to slap their humans senseless.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

My cousins' family is like this. Growing up they were BYBs of Jack Russells and while all of their Jacks have been great dogs and their property has been 100% coyote free (we actually watched their first female save their new male pup from 4 coyotes by beating the &%*! out of them) they didn't exactly keep anyone separated from each other. I'm pretty sure that one of the litters they sold was from a female bred (not purposely) to her father.

They also had 2 english mastiffs that they were going to breed. Diesel is a beautiful onyx brindle male and Tinkerbell was a fawn female. Tink got sick and laid out by the bottom of the driveway until she died on her own. They drove past her multiple times a day and didn't do anything. I would have felt better even if my uncle had just gone out and shot her. Anything would have been better than letting her lay out there for days. Diesel was allowed to run around the unfenced property (strangely enough, none of their dogs EVER left their property) with the jacks and one day, he killed Rocky. Rocky was an untrained nuisance. He got himself kicked in the head by one of the horses because he would chase them (another thing they didn't do: keep the dogs away from the horses while unsupervised). My guess is that Diesel got fed up with Rocky jumping up and nipping Diesel's lips. He did it CONSTANTLY and ignored every one of Diesel's warnings to stop. Personally, I don't blame Diesel. I doubt he KILLED him on purpose. He didn't even actually bite him. He broke Rocky's neck with a paw. Diesel was then locked away in the pen behind the house and the only human contact he got was when he was fed. When I went out there for the first time in years I immediately went to find Diesel. The pen was filthy. Mastiff sized piles of poop were EVERYWHERE. His bed was a pile of dirty blankets that were originally white. You had to go wash your whole arm when you were done petting him because he smelled so bad that he would make you gag and he was so happy to see people that he would take your arm in his mouth (gently) almost like he was trying to keep you from leaving. The last time I saw him he had a huge chunk missing from the side of his front foot. I could see the bone. No one even knew about it until I told them but it had been there for a few days. I would know IMMEDIATELY if something like that had happened to Dude or Buck. 

Needless to say, I started calling around to see if I could find anyone who wanted a mastiff. Their pastor ended up taking him. He is this small, mousy guy but apparently they absolutely ADORE Diesel. Before that, Nick and I were making plans to bring up here with us (this was pre-Buck) if we couldn't find anyone to take him. At least HE got a happy ending. He is now an indoor dog with a family full of kids who absolutely fawn over him. 

Their horses... I bought one of them. Or, rather, traded an old car for one of them. My mare was a big, red chestnut, 17 hand thoroughbred. my cousin used to ride her when she was training to go to the 2008 Olympics with her. Then she lost interest. She still loves horses but they are not her passion anymore. When I brought Jules to my trainer's place she was 300 lbs underweight. It was summer but her body couldn't shed her winter coat and she was skin and bones. Turns out, her care, along with Ushuaiah's, her oldenburg dressage gelding, was being trusted to the Mexican workers (no offense meant. I am part Mexican myself). They didn't like the horses so they weren't always feeding them. No one ever went down to check on them so no one knew how think they were and, turns out, they didn't care. 

Everyone in my trainer's barn was fed one bucket of pellets in the morning and one in the evening with whatever supplements they needed. Jules was fed two in the morning, one in the afternoon and two in the evening along with corn oil in her pellets and one bale of alfalfa to free feed on per week because she burned so much more energy than everyone else. She had become accustomed to worrying about when she would get her next meal since, at my cousins, she probably went days without any, and would nervously pace back and forth in her stall. It subsided a bit when I bought her but it never fully went away. They still have Ushuaiah despite me wanting to buy him. My aunt insists she needs to keep him because "one of these days" she is going to join the local riding club.

They currently have two toy poodles who live in the house. No, I take that back. They have one. Pixi, the little black one was accidentally locked outside overnight and a lion got her. Taffy, the little white one is not housebroken and pees everywhere. Their house is super clean so maybe they know about it. I don't know. They have the one remaining jack, Tootsie, who lives outside with Billy, their hairless pit bull they found. Billy wasn't always hairless. Just since he came to live with them. 

I tried for years to convince my mom to let me call someone on them but she wouldn't let me because "she's my sister". I don't feel like I can call now because I haven't been out there in so long and, for all I know, they have changed their ways (doubtful) but I think that the next time I go out there, I am going to take a camera and take pictures of all the animals and their living conditions.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

stajbs said:


> Some people really bite Monkeys23, sorry you have to even deal with this. Glad you could get it off your chest here. Except for one of our 7 sibes they all came to us for stupid reasons, which made me just want to slap their humans senseless.


I actually took Scout from this family. My friend's mom wanted a dog like Lily... Ugh.

Its so sad that we all have stories like this. There are some awful people out there.

I'm glad the the mastiff and one of the horses got a happy end.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh I have an idea, let's give them welfare for every child they have out of wedlock more every time they have another, food stamps and, and lets pay for there health care so they can stay at home find someone and have more kids. Then they can complain they don't have anything and are poor. Also we can make sure the banks have to give them a lone even though they know they can't make there payments, but everyone deserves to own there own home. And they can get pets and say there really doing something, yep that's the kind of people we need reproducing.

Sorry there's my rant. Yes I do think I feel better. I can't stand people like this and will never understand what it is that they are thinking they are getting out of these animals. I DON'T GET IT. I will never get it. And I don't care what people say I think we do have the right to look down on people like this. At least look at them and say you are wrong if you don't have the money or the time to take care of it, don't get it. And the guy that rescued the pups he's in the wrong because he didn't find responsible homes and make sure they get fixed so he's not adding to the problem. Ok still ranting.

I'm done now. :tape2:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

> Oh I have an idea, let's give them welfare for every child they have out of wedlock more every time they have another, food stamps and, and lets pay for there health care so they can stay at home find someone and have more kids. Then they can complain they don't have anything and are poor. Also we can make sure the banks have to give them a lone even though they know they can't make there payments, but everyone deserves to own there own home. And they can get pets and say there really doing something, yep that's the kind of people we need reproducing.


not everyone on welfare is lazy like that welfare works very very hard to keep you on it i know growing up we were on welfare my mom was a single mom 2 kids my dad didnt want to pay child support half the time she was after him all the time for it she worked 2 and 3 jobs most of the time and we ddint have luxeries like telephone,cable,a car, some of the times we didnt have lights or water either it was rare but it did happen.
it took my mom a long time to get off welfare becuase if you have a bank account even if you have 20 dolalrs in there they cut 50 from food stamps or cash assistance so for me my mom and sister we were getting about 200 a month in food stamps at one point i think i was about 12? my mom was able to get child support raised from 30 dollars a month to 80 becuase of that 50 dollar raise they dropped our food stamps from 200 per month to 20 dollars per month now thats a huge blow and doesnt seem to make much sense.

i really hate how people judge people on welfare so poorly my mom didnt drink or do drugs she wasnt wasteing our money on crap but she was always looked down on. my mom tried going to collage but my dad wouldnt let her when she was married my dad was mentally abusive to her she wanst allowed to have freinds or save money while she was with him so once she left him and she had 2 kids,no house,no job,no money,no car,nothing


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Clearly I'm not talking about people like your mother that need a leg up. I have nothing against helping people that need a little help that's not the kind of people that are being depicked here. Also there need to be things in place that work harder at making people like your father for being responsible for themselves and there children. I didn't grow up rich ether. I don't look down at people that are poor and if you will go back and read the op that is not how I take these people to be just poor. They are getting animals that they will not take care of, now she's going to have a child. And if they won't take care of there dogs then it doesn't look good for the child. Now she just may surprise us all. I'll not hold my breath.

They just sound some what like a neighbor I had in my 20's I lived in a trailer in yes a trailer court (so you see I lived in not the best neighbor hood) I was buying the trailer and making payments. There was a girl she had two kids from two different fathers and was pregnant from another. She got food stamps and welfare. I was working two jobs to make a living and pay rent. She was working no job. When I was home from work her oldest son would come over to my house because I would do more with him than she would. He love my basset hound Sweet pea.

So don't get so worked up, I don't think any one would say they didn't want to help someone that really wants to help themselves. I do look down on and I will look down on some one that just wants something for nothing. And this is what my neighbor and the people in the op sound like to me. Welfare needs a good looking at not for people like your mother but people like my neighbor and I know of many more like her. So how come we don't put people to work looking into that?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> So don't get so worked up, I don't think any one would say they didn't want to help someone that really wants to help themselves. I do look down on and I will look down on some one that just wants something for nothing. And this is what my neighbor and the people in the op sound like to me. Welfare needs a good looking at not for people like your mother but people like my neighbor and I know of many more like her. So how come we don't put people to work looking into that?


If we didn't pay for all the people who make a career out of getting taxpayer money, there would be alot more money to help those who truly need it. Like moms left alone with no skills and no work background and several children. 

For a time, I worked in a small grocery store in a small town. When someone is on food stamps and they have Section 8 housing they should not be buying $100 worth of scratch-off lottery tickets, and 3 cartons of cigarettes a day for all the smokers in the family who also don't work. Nor should they be able to buy 6 cases of beer every Friday night and pay thousands of dollars for better lawyers when a family member gets his third DUI because they know the free lawyer won't get him off.

I know exactly the people you mean.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Indeedy do, these are the ones I'm talken about. And there seems to be getting more and more of these types.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yup there is a big difference. I am dirt poor and struggling to get by, but I still give my animals the best I can. We totally live in the ghetto and have terrifying neighbors, but looks are everything and no one messes with me because of how my dogs look. Yeah I may buy myself a case of Deschutes so I can have a beer after work if I feel like it, but I don't smoke and you don't see me having kids. I can't imagine bringing a child into this world without being prepared to pay for its care. Would I do the best for it if that happened? Of course, but it ain't happening. It SO easy to get free birth control of any form here, IMO there is just no excuse.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You see your not poor at all your very rich, it's all a state of mind. And your working hard and doing the right thing by your dogs, you have your beer, you payed for it. We all need to live a little fun some times. I really think struggling to get by at times is good for us. I know I have been there and it will get better. You work to hard at things not to have that happen some day.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im sorry if i sounded.....worked up ive jsut come across a few threads about welfare lately on a few forums and its usually the same story about how the gov should jsut get rid of welfare and "ship all those lazy fat**** somewhere else"
not sure if i quoted that entierly that is what i was hearing from another forum no ifs ands or buts about it all people on welfare are whitetrash :tsk:
according to quite a few.
which obviously is NOT the case.

i wont lie right now our family is struggling a little we are not even close to middle class but we are off welfare (finally) and i make for damned sure my pets are well taken care of. its amazing how growing up without much money can teach you how to be resorcful how to save with everything from pet food,vet care,houseing,ect i have/take care of 2 dogs,3 cats,3 rats,a russian tortiose,21 button quail,4 goldfish in an 80 gallon tank,a betta in a 10 gallon tank and a gourami in a 20 gallon tank per month on all pets needs i only spend about 35 dollars
make my own fish food which lasts for months,use cotton for filter media which lasts months,buy bird food in bulk,use alfalfa pellets for bird/tortiose bedding bought in bulk,feed the dogs for free-raw, make my own rat food which lasts a few months,use newspapers as rat bedding once in a while useing boiled beach sand for the kitty boxes. and i rarely ever spend anything for myself when i get extra money it goes into an account down at the vets office for emergencys every year my mom gives me 500 back from her income taxes i always put 100 or more into the vet account i now have about 850 bucks in there? not alot but excellent for emergencies becuase even though it may not pay off an entire bill its enough of a payment that they will do a needed surgery or procedure whereas if ther was no money in the account they would not do it at all.

and i agree they deff need someone to look into people on welfare more often do house checks or i dont know bring someone in to help teach people about how to get a job to teach them basic skills somthing have lists of possable jobs and the skills they would need for them and help them out i mean if you have a persno going in andh elping people out theres no way they would not be able to see a lack of trying i mean if theres someone going into somenoes home to teach them and talk to them about how to get a job and maintain it ect if that person no the recieving end is just like "oh no thanks" then they should get a time limit and a major cut if a person is really trying they are going to take some of the advice and actually work at it.
i dunno im rambling i guess excuse me


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My solution - EVERYONE who is on welfare does some job. It gives people self respect, for one thing. Community service, picking up medians, sewing baby clothes, babysitting for working mothers, something, in order to get that check. OR learning a trade. Not just getting something for nothing - that's not good for people. It's just not, and when generations do it it creates an entitlement mentality that is almost impossible to change. Exceptions would be those who can't physically do it.


I used to know a family who wiped their hineys with regular towels because food stamps wouldn't buy toilet paper. Yet they had a more expensive entertainment center setup that I could never afford. How is that right? The dad and mom did nothing but smoke crack and play games on their expensive system. The government paid for their housing and their food, and they did zero. I took their 16 year old son into my house to live, hoping that a different environment would help him, but it was too late - he got a girl pregnant and they went on welfare and started the cycle all over again. Both his sisters were pregnant before they were 17.


I am jobless come Monday. I have lived on almost nothing in my young married life, and my dogs ate bread and beans just like I did. I never got government assistance (although I sure got family assistance at times), but i am older now and the thought that I might have to eventually is terrifying. What's scary is that maybe no one will hire me. My grandmother painted lampshades and sewed clothes for people during the depression so she wouldn't have to go "on the dole" as they called it then.

if someone is on government assistance and they want nothing more than to be off of it, THAT's the kind of person that really needs it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> im sorry if i sounded.....worked up ive jsut come across a few threads about welfare lately on a few forums and its usually the same story about how the gov should jsut get rid of welfare and "ship all those lazy fat**** somewhere else"
> not sure if i quoted that entierly that is what i was hearing from another forum no ifs ands or buts about it all people on welfare are whitetrash :tsk:
> according to quite a few.
> which obviously is NOT the case.
> ...


Even if your family was still on welfare I doubt anyone here would think poorly of you. Just because you are on welfare does not automatically mean you are a bad person who does nothing to contribute to society. We are just talking about those who ARE like that. Haha. And no worries, I can understand why you would get defensive. Some people (none here) are known to stereotype those on welfare.



I can't speak for everyone but I know that a lot of us here on DFC are struggling financially. Our military pay is considered poverty level (or whatever the proper term is). At times, our entire paycheck for the whole two weeks goes to our phone bill. Nick's family has and continues to screw us over and it has taken us a year to distance 2 of 3 family members (that we helped when THEY were struggling financially even though we were struggling too) and still have one of his brothers who thinks he has the right to be on our phone plan. Nick can't NOT have a phone due to work and with me being home alone for long periods of time so often I don't think it would be wise for ME not to have one. Entire paychecks to cell phone bills. That is how little he gets paid. 

That said, we do our best to ensure that the dogs get what they need. All of our change that gathers in our pockets goes into our ever growing emergency vet fund just in case something (God forbid) were to ever happen to one of the boys. My uncle is a dentist... They live in a multimillion dollar home. Their dogs die on the side of the driveway, get forgotten overnight to be eaten by lions, are allowed to inbreed, get locked up for years before being rehomed, or live with no hair and their horses are left to starve. My husband is a Sailor... We live in a military apartment and our dogs eat like kings and make US wish we could trade places with them sometimes!

Sorry for the long posts. People treating their animals like dirt gets me riled up sometimes...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I can not believe how screwed up this country is. The people that say they care ( our gov.) pocket Millions while the people like your husband that are putting there lives on the line get poverty wage. Makes me want to hurl. Thank you for your service. How can someone living in a multimillion dollar home be so negligent, just goes to show you it doesn't take money just a little caring.

xchairity casex you are right they need to teach people to go out and do things for themselves, but I think they like them needing them. They have more control that way.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I can not believe how screwed up this country is. The people that say they care ( our gov.) pocket Millions while the people like your husband that are putting there lives on the line get poverty wage. Makes me want to hurl. Thank you for your service. How can someone living in a multimillion dollar home be so negligent, just goes to show you it doesn't take money just a little caring.
> 
> xchairity casex you are right they need to teach people to go out and do things for themselves, but I think they like them needing them. They have more control that way.


We talk about that all the time. My husband literally puts his life on the line every single day when he goes to work. He doesn't have a cushy job. He works long hours. He got up this morning at 2:30 and was gone by 3:30 after getting home at 11:30 last night. He only came home because he got paid and the dogs and I were completely out of food (we have one car). I may or may not see him tonight. I likely won't see him for a few days and he gets paid nothing. My uncle cares for people's teeth and gets paid the big bucks. Yes, I find my mouth to be very important to me but I find the security of our country to be a bit more of a priority. Don't even get me started on celebrities and sports athletes!

Anyhow, I think the same way. Money has nothing to do with it. It is how much we care. A person can have all the money in the world but it doesn't do their dogs any good if their owners don't care about them. I have seen homeless guys with dogs who are more of a priority to their people than my cousins' animals are to them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i wish we had a choice of where our taxes go. It's ridiculous that a military family lives at poverty level. i have heard many of these stories - our service people on food stamps??? That's just ridiculous.

If it were up to me, and my taxes weren't going to pay for some pork project or bank bailout, I would earmark it ALL for military in need. 

Too bad our own government doesn't have the same respect for the people who serve our country.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Seriously, the underpaid military really gets me. My best friend's husband is navy too and they have gotten screwed over at every turn. They are probably getting out next spring and with his qualifications they will actually be able to make good money in the civilian world.

I actually crashed with her (and Lily was with me of course) while he was deployed and she was still in this area because I was doing temp work at the time and couldn't afford a place to live. They insisted that I not help with groceries or Evo dog food. I find it amazing how the people who often are most willing to help are the ones that have to work the hardest. Maybe because they know the value of that and never take it for granted.

Yeah and on their not stellar paycheck they still feed their little Rottie mix Grandma Lucy's dog food. Most people would just get whatever is cheapest at the base store...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Even though that wasn't directed directly at me and my husband, those posts meant a lot. If my husband were to read those I know for a FACT that he would say, "It is people like you who make it worth serving and protecting our country." He has a deep appreciation for people like you guys.

Nick actually just picked up rank. He is an E-4 now. Petty Officer 3rd Class. He WAS a Seaman... I hated that. It just sounded so dirty. I cringed every time he answered a call from work with "Seaman Lopshire"... Now it's "MA3", thank goodness. Hahaha. We won't see the pay for 6 months but he will now be getting about $100 per month for picking up and Petty Officers get special duty pay at this command around $75 per month. It isn't a huge amount but it will help. I just can't wait to get all of the back pay in May. I'm thinking a chest freezer??? Hahaha.

That's great to hear about your friend's family. About what they feed their dog, anyway. I love to see people care about their dogs even though they don't have much. We have friends (Navy) who have 2 little bull terriers and they have talked to me about raw. One of Nick's other work buddies, at the same party we were at when I talked to the bull terrier people, sought me out and GRILLED me about raw. He wanted to know EVERYTHING about it from how to do it to where to get meat from. The kicker... He doesn't even have a dog. Hahaha. He was telling me that wen he gets out, he is going to get a dog and he wants me to help him learn how to feed. Another friend of ours who just left for Bahrain a month or two ago has a cat back home that he wants to switch to raw. 

I guess what I have learned is that a lot of the military guys have no issue with it. I don't know if it is the fact that they aren't as squeamish and prissy as a lot of other people but I have had SO many of them ask me about it or found out that they have fed raw to now deceased dogs before they joined the Navy.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think it's like ranchers and farmers they just have more common sense. Not all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

There's a Mexican saying (loosely translated) that goes: It is one thing to be poor and another thing to be trash.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

I may be about to become exceptionally unpopular, but Dude and Beck mom, may I ask you a few questions? I intend no disrespect but I would like to try and unravel something that has been bugging me for a long time (not about you personally, it is a military thing and I just happen to have you at my disposal to help, there is no, and I mean NO disrespect meant towards military families at all, I swear). I wanted to ask before spouting off.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Celt said:


> There's a Mexican saying (loosely translated) that goes: It is one thing to be poor and another thing to be trash.



I wholeheartedly agree, I like that saying


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i worry about our country and the economy how (excuse me) F#cked up its getting people dieing becuase they have a broken tooth and cant get help to have it removed,people dieing in there homes due to not being able to pay for some heat in the winter time, people who have spent the past 40-50 years working only to find themselves STILL having to work when no one will hire them! tis disgusting so many people struggling with no help!

right now im trying to find an actual job somthing ,more then just odd jobs here and there but i live in the highest unemployment rated area in the entire US plus we dont have a car so im stuck in this one town becuase we are 30 minutes from another town and obviously i cant walk 30 -45 miles in a single day to get to work.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Imgliniel said:


> I may be about to become exceptionally unpopular, but Dude and Beck mom, may I ask you a few questions? I intend no disrespect but I would like to try and unravel something that has been bugging me for a long time (not about you personally, it is a military thing and I just happen to have you at my disposal to help, there is no, and I mean NO disrespect meant towards military families at all, I swear). I wanted to ask before spouting off.


I don't mind. We are a military family but we actually are considered to be "oddities" in the military world. We have military friends but not the stereotypical type. When meeting Nick just out and about you wouldn't know he was military. He is too goofy. He is great at what he does and takes work seriously but he doesn't bring it home with him. It's great. You can send me private message if you would rather.

xchairity_casex- I agree.


----------

